# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Ribbed Newt Care & Breeding

## findiviglio

_Hi, Frank Indiviglio here.  Im a herpetologist, zoologist, and book author, recently retired from a career spent at several zoos, aquariums, and museums, including over20 years with the Bronx Zoo_
  Newts of all kinds are very popular with amphibian keepers. Although most in the trade are quite small, one of the hardiest and most personable is a true newt giant. The attractive Spanish Ribbed Newt (_Pleurodeles waltl_) can reach 12 inches in length, and is stoutly-built. They are easy to breed  an important consideration as wild populations are threatened  and quickly learn to feed from the hand. And, as youll see below, they employ on of the animal worlds most unique defensive strategies (pets, however, become so tame that they never feel the need to defend themselves!).  Read the rest of this article here Pet Newts: Spanish Ribbed Newt Care and Breeding
  Please also check out my posts on Twitter http://bitly.com/JP27Nj and Facebook http://on.fb.me/KckP1m

  My Bio, with photos of animals Ive been lucky enough to work with: That Pet Place Welcomes Frank Indiviglio | That Reptile Blog

  Best Regards, Frank

----------

tgampper

----------


## Terry

Hi Frank:
Thanks for another great article! I have a place in my heart for newts and salamanders. I started my herping hobby at age 9 living in Florida. A couple years later, my parents and I moved to Germany (newt country!) I loved getting into lakes and streams observing Alpine newts, great crested newts, smooth newts and the common fire salamanders. I can remember that my interest in amphibians really took off. I have both of your Newts and Salamander books, I highly recommend them  :Smile:

----------


## findiviglio

> Hi Frank:
> Thanks for another great article! I have a place in my heart for newts and salamanders. I started my herping hobby at age 9 living in Florida. A couple years later, my parents and I moved to Germany (newt country!) I loved getting into lakes and streams observing Alpine newts, great crested newts, smooth newts and the common fire salamanders. I can remember that my interest in amphibians really took off. I have both of your Newts and Salamander books, I highly recommend them


How kind of you to write, Terry, thank you.  Must have been something to be in Germany as a child...I did not get to see most of those fantastic species until adulthood, and then only at the zoo.  Germany and several other European countries have always been ahead of us in newt care, planted terrariums etc.  Happy, healthy new year,  Frank

----------

